# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Need a change from pullovers for chest

## Psychoeric210

Hi, I had been doing dumbell pullovers and was getting nice pumps in my chest. Not so much anymore, not even using much weight, 40lbs. It all seems to go to my back now. My gym kinda sucks and is crowded, so I always have to fight to get dumbells. Any recommendations for my inner chest would be great. Just the names of the exercises are fine, I'll look them up. Right now I'm focused on diet and dropping BF, but I don't want to keep a flabby chest along the way (I have always had one and assume lots of visceral fat, even when I weighed 130lbs). Thanks y'all.

----------


## Gaspari1255

I never saw a reason to do them for chest or back. Much better exercises out there. I like Decline BB and 20 degree incline DB presses.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> *I never saw a reason to do them for chest or back. Much better exercises out there.*


Exactly my thoughts.

I remember posting about dumbell pullovers in a recent thread, stating that it is arguable whether dumbell pullovers actually do anything for the chest. Serratus Anterior & Latissimus Dorsi muscles are by far more engaged than Pectarolis Major while performing this exercise, which is why some BBs incorporate it to their back routine as opposed to chest, however, standing cable pullover is a much effective isolation exercise for Serratus Anterior & Latissimus Dorsiat any rate. Fewer BBs perform dumbell pullovers in our day. Thanks to Arnold for making this exercise a famous chest exercise in Pumping Iron, BTW. 

If you want to bring your inner chest out, add 4 sets of hammer chest presses to your chest routine. If there is a hammer strength machine in your gym, you should certainly utilize it for this exercise. Hammer chest presses are performed with a narrow grip, directly targeting the mid section of your pecs. Hammer chest press is possibly the best exercise for the inner chest IMO.

----------


## Psychoeric210

Much appreciate the solid replies! Thanks y'all. I had heard mixed reviews about the pullovers, but seeing how it had been a staple for years I added it to my routine and liked it. I'll get to researching them and change my routine to include those. Thanks Again!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

FYI, there are other alternatives to narrow grip hammer chest press to directly target and develop your inner pecs. 

Glose grip pushups, which can be performed in either flat, incline and/or decline positions; dumbell hammer chest presses, which again can be performed in either flat, incline and/or decline positions by adjusting the bench. 

However, narrow grip hammer chest press will most likely yield better results concerning the level of isolation and amount of weight that can be utilized without disrupting the form.

----------


## WarEagle

I have a bad shoulder so pullovers weren't an option for some reason and I never tried more than once because of the pain. I thought they were targeted the lower pec more than inner pec but this thread seems to target the inner pec so I'll go with that.

I started doing cable flys from lowest position on the cable stand then move it to halfway up and then from the top positon. Hug the tree and squeeze at the end of each rep. I feel a good burn around the inner pecs and it seems to work lower/mid/top portions of the chest with the different movement.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Yes, cable crossover flyes also give a good squeeze to the inner pec when they are performed properly...

----------


## zaggahamma

> *I have a bad shoulder so pullovers weren't an option for some reason and I never tried more than once because of the pain. I thought they were targeted the lower pec more than inner pec but this thread seems to target the inner pec so I'll go with that.*
> 
> I started doing cable flys from lowest position on the cable stand then move it to halfway up and then from the top positon. Hug the tree and squeeze at the end of each rep. I feel a good burn around the inner pecs and it seems to work lower/mid/top portions of the chest with the different movement.


I was wondering the same thing about the part being worked i feel it lower and up the side of the pecs and love the exercise

shoulder pain /stiffness as well limits...start light and go slow

i subscribed though to see the different inner pec work ideas

----------


## Psychoeric210

I pulled a shoulder muscle, so I'm going to take out the pullovers altogether. Pennsaid here I come...

----------


## rj2k10

For inner chest exercises I usually just go heavy on incline dumbell flies/cable crossovers, but not so heavy that you lack form.

----------

